# "I am Gandalf, and Gandalf means me"



## Mr.Underhill (Apr 1, 2021)

What does he mean by that?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2021)

Just what he says.


----------



## Mr.Underhill (Apr 1, 2021)

Shadow said:


> Just what he says.


 But does he literally mean the word Gandalf means me?. Or is he just being oblivious to "Gandalf is himself?"


----------



## Elthir (Apr 1, 2021)

Whatever Gandalf's actual Westron name is (we don't know, but it's not "Gandalf"), the meaning would be something like "*Elf with a (magic) staff*".

🐾


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2021)

Mr.Underhill said:


> But does he literally mean the word Gandalf means me?. Or is he just being oblivious to "Gandalf is himself?"


He’s just being friendly and playful. I don’t see it being anything deeper than that.


----------



## jchurchster (Jul 5, 2022)

He does mean something. The name is Old Norse and most likely means "wand or staff" (gand) + elf (alf). It's taken from the name of a dwarf in the Volupso, in the Elder Edda. The name of persons and the significance attached to them are very important to Tolkien. Tom Shippey discussed the importance of names to Tolkien in the _Road to Middle Earth._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2022)

And Tolkien even made reference to this in his essay on the Istari.

BTW -- Welcome to the forum, jchurchster! If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, don't forget our New Members forum:








New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

jchurchster said:


> He does mean something. The name is Old Norse and most likely means "wand or staff" (gand) + elf (alf). It's taken from the name of a dwarf in the Volupso, in the Elder Edda. The name of persons and the significance attached to them are very important to Tolkien. Tom Shippey discussed the importance of names to Tolkien in the _Road to Middle Earth._


This is true. Gandalf also quite literally meant "wand-elf" and accurate description indeed. I believe he had a wand in The Hobbit, so this makes more sense in TH than LOTR.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2022)

Interestingly, there's a sort of echo, or parallel, of Gandalf's words in the essay "Quendi and Eldar":


> For it is said in the histories of the most ancient days of the Quendi that, when Orome appeared among them, and at length some dared to approach him, they asked him his name, and he answered: _Orome. _Then they asked him what that signified, and again he answered: _Orome. To me only is it given; for I am Orome._


The War of the Jewels, page 401


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 5, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Interestingly, there's a sort of echo, or parallel, of Gandalf's words in the essay "Quendi and Eldar":
> 
> The War of the Jewels, page 401


Hmm... That couldn't have simply been coincidental, could it have?


----------



## jchurchster (Jul 6, 2022)

When I am fully retired I have to wade through all 12 of the histories. I have the set but I sometimes find the footnotes and commentary a bit much. I guess I managed about 50% of it. _Morgoth's Ring_ was my favorite. Good catch on Orome.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 6, 2022)

jchurchster said:


> When I am fully retired I have to wade through all 12 of the histories. I have the set but I sometimes find the footnotes and commentary a bit much. I guess I managed about 50% of it. _Morgoth's Ring_ was my favorite. Good catch on Orome.


I love all the history and lore of HoME. One of the best groups of books without doubt.


----------

